# Como utilizar otros mirrors para la instalacion?

## tirantloblanc

Al final he conseguido hacer funcionar la red utilizando el otro CD de la 1.4.

Me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de utilizar otros mirrors, en lugar del de www.ibiblio.org, que me va muy lento: Solo consigo 7.5KB/s

He mirado en el archivo /etc/make.globals y parece que hay algo sobre los mirrors.

Alguien me puede decir que archivo tocar, y que mirrors hay en España que vayan medianamente rapidos?

Gracias

----------

## nohumanx

Hi!

ibiblio.org esta cerrado por mantenimiento, y no se puede usar, por lo menos en el dia de hoy.

Puedes editar /etc/make.globals 

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.rediris.es/sites/gentoo.org/"

De momento  ami me esta bajando paquetes que quiero instalar desde RedIris y va muy rapido.

Saludos!

----------

## tirantloblanc

Gracias por  contestar  :Smile:  Vaya mala pata justo se me ocurre instalar gentoo hoy...

Al final lo que hice fue añadir la línea

GENTOO_MIRRORS = "ftp://ftp.rediris.es..."

al fichero /etc/make.conf y volvía a hacer el # scripts/bootstrap.sh pero no me funcionó

Me dio un error bajandose el paquete glibc-2.2.5.tar.bz2, y segun las pantallas de error luego lo intento bajar de sources.redhat.com, y resulta que tampoco encontró el fichero en ese servidor, así que se canceló.

Hay alguna forma de continuar lo de scripts/bootstrap.sh desde donde lo dejé, porque la verdad tarda un rato y no tengo ganas de volver a empezar.

A parte que cada vez que para se me borra el fichero /etc/make.conf y otro que había guardado de copia de seguridad /etc/make.conf.misopciones, junto con las modificaciones del USE y del compilador que había hecho. Es normal?

Gracias a todos! Voy a ver si puedo conseguir instalar gentoo de una vez!

----------

